# whos gonna win the rose bowl?



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Who do you think has it. Im going with long shot auburn. What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2014)

Im gunna say michigan state by 4! Lol


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would bet the house that it is Michigan State. Ok. Pay me!


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought it was auburn vs florida st lol. Maybe its not the rose bowl but thats the game I meant. The thing I read said it was.


----------

